# Immigration ban in Dubai



## skialcholic (Mar 6, 2012)

Dear all,

I am an irish citizen and in 2010 I left my job in Sharjah,UAE without informing my sponser as they were giving me a very hard time and were threatening to fire me!..I would now like to go back back on a 6 day visit but I am afraid I will have an immigration ban on visiting.I have rang numerous agencies in the UAE and no on can give me information.Online sources lead me to believe that individuals who leave job without informing sponder receive a one year ban for absconding.It has been a year and a half.I would like to know has anyone known anyone in a similar situation or a direct number I can call as I would like peace of mind !

Thank you


----------



## Toon (Feb 28, 2012)

I may be mistaken however I thought that the ban was on being employed, not of entering?


----------



## skialcholic (Mar 6, 2012)

Dear Toon,
It can be both according to internet sources


----------



## skialcholic (Mar 6, 2012)

it can be labour and visit ..well according to internet sources


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

If you left without having your visa cancelled (through your sponsor), they will not let you enter. I've been in a similar situation and you must have that visa cancelled. If the company refuses to cancel your visa, you will need to file a complaint with the Ministry of Labor.

-md000/Mike


----------



## samsexpat (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi
Call uae immigration, provide them your passport no. & they will help you.


----------

